# Longtime lurker, finally contributing: 3 nano tanks



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

All of them look awesome!
that's sucks that you lost the carpet on tank 1!
my favourite is either tank 1 0r 2
Good luck!


----------



## NCSteve (Dec 17, 2012)

Great looking tanks. Awesome Betta!


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

I appreciate how you rescued that betta. And hes not ugly, he has character :wink:


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the anubias bloom. I have been trying to get some of mine to bloom, but it just hasn't work. Good job on your tanks.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

horsedude said:


> All of them look awesome!
> that's sucks that you lost the carpet on tank 1!
> my favourite is either tank 1 0r 2
> Good luck!


Thanks! Yeah, Im bummed I lost the carpet too, but c'est la vie I suppose. I'm really looking forward to trying HC in my new tank with a high-tech setup this time around.



NCSteve said:


> Great looking tanks. Awesome Betta!


Thank you!



cbachmann said:


> I appreciate how you rescued that betta. And hes not ugly, he has character :wink:


I hate seeing betta's neglected like that. He's a good little fish, and he definitely has lots of character



Oto Guy said:


> I like the anubias bloom. I have been trying to get some of mine to bloom, but it just hasn't work. Good job on your tanks.


Thanks. I wish I could offer some advice to you for your Anubias, but the truth is, I think I just got lucky.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Very pretty, I like tank 2 especially.

Please remove the siamensis algae eater, they grow to 6 inches.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

All your tanks for lovely.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet bettas!


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

That unknown plant looks like an Echinodorus compacta. (or at least it looks like what Petco and Petsmart sell as compacta)


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

Good Stuff. Thanks for sharing and keep us updated.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

cownose-ray said:


> Please remove the siamensis algae eater, they grow to 6 inches.


Oh wow, I didn't know that. I guess that's what happens when I don't do my own research first and trust the folks at the LFS. I was told that it wouldn't get larger than 2". Thank you for pointing that out, time to start looking for a new home.



cownose-ray said:


> That unknown plant looks like an Echinodorus compacta. (or at least it looks like what Petco and Petsmart sell as compacta)


Thanks! I searched Echinodorus compacta, and eventually I came across this, Echinodorus parviflorus. Looks to be the one. Thanks for steering me in the right direction!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Ive heard from some fish keepers that they have never actually seen an SAE get to 6inches and yea that they only grow out to 2-4 inches but either way they get aggressive when they get older and are not that great at keeping algae in check so it is probably better to rehome him either way. If you want a better algae eater just get an amano shrimp! Great tanks btw!


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

I've seen an SAE that was at least 5 inches long in a pet store.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

cownose-ray said:


> I've seen an SAE that was at least 5 inches long in a pet store.


hehe guess I was wrong


----------

